# nom d'hote de mon mac change tout seul



## scollywogs (2 Juillet 2011)

bonjour

alors il y a un truc bizarre qui se produit c'est la deuxieme fois, j'ai un message qui apparait me disant que le nom d'hote de mon mac est deja pris et que ca devient "nom-d'hote 2" un truc omme ca et donc maintenant j'en suis au numero 3, je n'ai fais aucune modification et je ensais pas vraiment si ca peut poser un probleme, vous en pensez quoi?

merci d'avance et bonne soirée !


----------



## Oizo (3 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu exactement la même chose avec mon MacPro. Le seul problème que ça a posé chez moi c'est le partage d'imprimante, l'autre Mac ne reconnaissant plus l'imprimante partagée car changement du nom d'hôte... Je n'ai jamais trouvé d'où ça vient.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Ici des éléments de réponse


----------



## Oizo (3 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part j'avais effectivement utilisé l'assistant de migration, mais j'avais changé le nom ensuite. Donc deux noms d'ordinateurs différents. Cela ne l'a pas empêché de rajouter des chiffres quand ça lui chantait.


----------



## Brad20 (8 Décembre 2014)

J'imagine que mon intervention ne va pas aider la majorité d'entre vous, mais une simple mise à jour de ma Freebox (voilà pourquoi la minorité peut-être) à réglé le problème...
A noté que j'ai 2 Macs en réseau + tous les Webphones Androïd + iPhone de la maison + un NAS + un Xtreamer Sidewinder , et j'en oublie certainement... juste pour dire que je n'ai mn'avais pas ce souci sur un mac isolé.
Espérant que ça en aidera certains.
++
Note : ça l'a refait, jusqu'à un reboot du mac...


----------



## rola (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème sur deux mac au bureau, c'est assez embêtant pour les imprimantes en local et pour notre programme de dessin.
Quelqu'un at-il une solution?


----------

